# Guns and Hoses Spearfishing Tournament



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Guns and Hoses Tournament is on! 
October 23 & 24, captains meeting on the 22nd.
See www.mbtdivers.com for details and entry forms.​


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Guess I'll be the first to talk trash.

No, we may not place in the tourney, but guarantee Chunky Love will have more fun and stories we can't talk about in public then any other team.

And for the love of god, don't let anyone call the coast guard on us this year. We'll be in when we get in.


----------



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

For the record, two of the Mobile Rig Divers will be in the Smokey Mountains for the Bama / Tenn game that weekend. So I will not be there but maybe some of my boys can take up my slack. Sorry, nothing interferes with football season!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats the way we roll in Alabama, we live it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Just a reminder. The Captains meeting is at MBT Friday night. Weigh In Sat and Sunday and awards will be at the Grand Lagoon Yacht Club on Gulf Beach Hwy.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

So, who is registered??
It's been pretty quiet this year.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We've added a 130' depth limit, a new spadefish category, and we're drawing for picking order at the prize table. 

Levels the playing field for everyone and should make for a lot of fun. Clay has been practicing on the spadefish all month (I don't think he has shot anything else).


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

Rsmith said:


> For the record, two of the Mobile Rig Divers will be in the Smokey Mountains for the Bama / Tenn game that weekend. So I will not be there but maybe some of my boys can take up my slack. Sorry, nothing interferes with football season!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats the way we roll in Alabama, we live it!!!!!!!!!!!


 
and the other two members, myself and tricky dick dickens, will be on the plains watching the tigers drop the Newton bomb on LSWHO.

Maclasomething, i here by give you my portion of smack talking and i hope you will represent me well.

WDE!!!!!!!!


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Team Gag On My Shaft will be there. Clay, we will give you a run for your money on it-We will stuble in sometime before the scales are shut down, but holler at us early for a tow!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

*Team "Luff Monkey" is in!*

We are looking forward to hanging out with everyone and telling our share of fish stories.


----------

